# BUCK teeth or BAD underbite?



## mikehenrymilker (Oct 5, 2010)

This is one of the Nigerian Dwarf bucks on the Henry Milker Farm in Palmer Alaska[attachment=0lya1ads]Matty - 2.jpg[/attachmentlya1ads]


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Do they stick out like that all of the time or just when he's acting bucky and pulling back his lips? If they stick out of his mouth all of the time there is definitely an underbite.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

looks like a underbite...if he looks like that all the time...


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I've not seen a goat with an underbite that bad! He may be pulling his lips back...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Could be an underbite, if he's like that permanently...or he might just be making a funny face.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I cant seem to tell if he is lip curling (Flemen? sp?)or if he is looking up at the person who is taking the photo, most of my goats will smile at me when they are looking up to give kisses but are not like that any other time.


----------

